# has anybody ordered from single marijuana seeds canada



## smalltownDill (Feb 4, 2009)

hey have any of you guys ordered from single marijuana seeds canada if so hoe fast were they were they stealthy did you get what you ordered? answers appreciated


http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 5, 2009)

No, but thanks for the link. I'll give them a try.

.


----------



## smalltownDill (Feb 5, 2009)

ok tell me how it goes


----------



## bud2befree (Feb 5, 2009)

im waitin to find out myself !


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 5, 2009)

*I know people that have used them (MSC) with no problems.. also bcseedking.. sanniesshop.com*


----------



## canadianmade (Feb 5, 2009)

ive got an order from them comes in a plain white envelope very discreet lined in bubble wrap ofcourse. ordered on a friday afternoon received them the fallowing tuesday morning very quick


----------



## smalltownDill (Feb 5, 2009)

thank you canadian made im going to order at the end of this month getting some from greenhouse seeds white widow,himalaya gold,white rhino and from the otherseed bank im getting lowryder


----------



## canadianmade (Feb 6, 2009)

i also went with greenhouse alaskan ice and big bang so far very impressed with the ice but not so much with the big bang but they are under a month old so we'll see


----------



## smalltownDill (Feb 6, 2009)

so if i place a $200.00 order i shouldn't worry ill get them


----------



## canadianmade (Feb 6, 2009)

in just a few days you should


----------



## smalltownDill (Feb 6, 2009)

alright thanks a bunch im gonna order some then


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Feb 7, 2009)

I have Big Bang too. Its not very nute tolerant. I tried 700-800ppm in veg and she was not happy. Stressed her and she lost all the lower leaves. Looks good now, except for the bottom half. HaHa. But I did learn It will only tolerates 600ppm max. I have a feeling its a better outdoor strain! Live and learn.


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 7, 2009)

single seeds? what if it is a male?


----------



## FootballFirst (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey! They got White Rhino from Green House. Even Green House is out of WR stock. Snatch 'em up


----------



## smalltownDill (Feb 7, 2009)

i just wanna know if i can trust em cause im gonna be putting abig order in can i ask you guys don't mind my lack of punctuation do you cause never really learned how to use it anyway more feedback on this site would be awsome thanks guys


----------



## canadianmade (Feb 7, 2009)

i had 20 seeds come in. thinking it took less than 3 business days there is no markings on the package i wouldnt worry about it. i dont like buying things online and dealing with them was one of the easiest transactions ive made on the net yet.

on a side note i totally agree about the big bang does not like nutes lower leaves fall of for me too. i find the strain tempermental to heat aswell i dont think ill ever grow it again unless the bud is bomb!


----------



## Bubba Kushman (Feb 7, 2009)

Single seeds wont ship to the US. I think they are afiliated with Pick and Mix Seeds. Im gonna put my Big Bang outside this summer. I want the 1000 grams of medicine they advertised!


----------



## plantsinpants (Feb 7, 2009)

you will get better service if you buy big!!! i wouldnt hesitate!!


----------



## smalltownDill (Feb 7, 2009)

so i fi buy a big order ill get better service?


----------



## plantsinpants (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah!! to them, your possibly a repeat costumer!! who will be bying at a higher percentage than most costumers, 

they like making a few small scales involving more $$ than lots of small $$ transactions!! they will like you more!!


----------



## smalltownDill (Feb 8, 2009)

i see alright im gonna order then


----------



## plantsinpants (Feb 8, 2009)

smalltownDill said:


> i see alright im gonna order then



i think theyr the same as pick'n'mixcannabisseeds, thats where i get them!!! no worries!!


----------



## smalltownDill (Feb 8, 2009)

right on thanks man


----------



## smalltownDill (Feb 9, 2009)

anybody els order from there


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Feb 9, 2009)

I haven't ordered from there but it looks a lot like Pick and Mix seeds which is considered to be a reliable seed bank:
http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/

I wonder if this is just another one of their sites. If Canadian made got them in 3 days, they're probably shipping from Canada which would be great


----------



## smalltownDill (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah it's just im trusting this site with alot of money and if they don't deliver ill be pissed so i just need you guys who have ordered form here to help me out


----------



## Splash (Feb 9, 2009)

smalltownDill said:


> yeah it's just im trusting this site with alot of money and if they don't deliver ill be pissed so i just need you guys who have ordered form here to help me out


Have you considered splitting up what you plan on ordering and waiting until you receive the first order before placing the second.


----------



## smalltownDill (Feb 10, 2009)

i haven't thought of that but i just kinda wanna make one order and be done with online ordering ever again cause im kinda paranoid about it


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 10, 2009)

well if your really paranoid, www.vancouverseedbank.com if thats not it find it on google
i kno people who have got orders from them, took 2 weeks


----------



## frmrboi (Feb 10, 2009)

smalltownDill said:


> i haven't thought of that but i just kinda wanna make one order and be done with online ordering ever again cause im kinda paranoid about it


If your in Canada like your location says you have NOTHING to be paranoid about. It is not illegal to buy or posses seeds here. Just don't grow them, heheh.


----------



## smalltownDill (Feb 10, 2009)

frmrboi said:


> If your in Canada like your location says you have NOTHING to be paranoid about. It is not illegal to buy or posses seeds here. Just don't grow them, heheh.


 

yes yes i wasn't going to grow them they're just souvenirs right hahahaha


----------



## Phd0420 (Feb 10, 2009)

are you guys using your names?


----------



## smalltownDill (Feb 10, 2009)

ya i was going to it has to get sent to a p.o.box


----------



## smalltownDill (Feb 12, 2009)

anyone els


----------



## smalltownDill (Mar 1, 2009)

should i use my name cause there going to a P.O. box


----------



## trapper (Mar 1, 2009)

i would just do a small order and see if you get them,never heard of any one ordering from them,i would stick to the tried and prooven like kindseeds.com or vancouverseedbank,every one i know got their orders from them.but i wouldnt place a big order from a compant were you get no feedback on.


----------



## anothertime (Jul 24, 2009)

frmrboi said:


> If your in Canada like your location says you have NOTHING to be paranoid about. It is not illegal to buy or posses seeds here. Just don't grow them, heheh.


The rumors began circulating on Canadian marijuana-oriented web sites a month ago when people reported that the web sites related to what was arguably Canada's largest seed seller -- nobody really knows -- Montreal-based Heaven's Stairway suddenly went down. (The sites include hempqc.com, cannabisworld.com, overgrow.com, eurohemp.com, cannabisseeds.com, and cannabisbay.com.) The Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) made it official Tuesday when they announced that the company had indeed been busted in late January and that the owner, Richard Bagdadlian, his wife, and five employees faced serious charges and possible 10-year prison sentences. Other seed sellers and even buyers could face similar attention, the Mounties warned. 

"This looks like an RCMP show bust," said Ottawa-based activist Tim Meehan, a long-time cannabis activist currently concentrating on municipal drug policy with the National Capital Reformers. "I think this was meant to put a chill in the seed business and give Prime Minister Harper's American friends the idea that we are doing something about the marijuana seed 'problem,'" he told DRCNet. 

Heaven's Stairway
web graphic,
archived on
Google Images	

In the past fifteen years, Canada's cannabis culture and its commercial infrastructure -- grow ops, grow shops, fertilizer companies, seed companies -- have expanded largely unimpeded. According to knowledgeable observers, there are dozens of commercial seed producers operating in Canada and an equal number of stores and web sites offering the seeds for sale. While "Prince of Pot" Marc Emery and his Emery Seed Company, then Canada's largest, were shut down by the Mounties last year, that raid was at the behest of the US Drug Enforcement Administration and the charges Emery faces are in the US. (That story is being covered by Sixty Minutes this coming Sunday, DRCNet has just learned.) 

Prior to the Heaven's Stairway bust, only three people had been convicted of seed offenses in Canada, and two of them were Emery. None of them got more than a slap on the wrist in the form of fines. Now, Canadian authorities have given notice that the cannabis seed business is fair game, and the Canadian cannabis industry is watching closely. 

The RCMP announced it had seized 200,000 marijuana seeds, $200,000 US in cash, and gold, motorcycles, and cars in a series of raids in the Montreal area. The Mounties described Heaven's Stairway as "a Montreal based criminal organization involved in the trafficking, importation and exportation of cannabis seeds, as well as in conspiring for the purpose of cannabis cultivation via the Internet." 

The Mounties were sending a clear signal to the cannabis seed industry. "It's an illegal business," said Staff Sgt. Andre Potvin of the RCMP's Montreal drug section. "There has been a general misconception for years even among law enforcement that cannabis seeds are not illegal to possess, and that was clarified with this operation. This has been going on for years and years," he told DRCNet, "and we realized that with the boom in the amount of growing operations that we had better start enforcing the law." 

They are doing just that with a vengeance. The Heaven's Stairway arrestees face 49 charges and up to a decade behind bars under the Controlled Drugs and Substances Act and Criminal Code of Canada for processing what the RCMP said was 30 cannabis seed orders a day averaging $100 each. And since the possession of cannabis seeds is illegal under Schedule II of the Controlled Drugs and Substances Act, clients of the network could also receive a visit from the police, the Mounties said. 

People who did business with Heaven's Stairway should be worried, Potvin warned. "We seized a huge amount of data in their computers and we will be tracing it," he said. "Here in Canada, people who bought seeds should worry. If we can trace customers and link them to the actual growing of marijuana plants, we will be looking at charges. We also received information from the DEA in regard to complaints they had from North Dakota and Wisconsin that kids were ordering seeds from Canada. We have transmitted all the information to all the other partners we have in the world." 

"This is probably not a good thing for the industry," Emery told DRCNet. "If you're in the business, make sure you have a good lawyer on retainer, and be discreet! The police have the servers for Heaven's Stairway and all those other sites, and several hundred people are at risk at a minimum. Several thousand are feeling affected and their gardens have probably come down. If you had anything to do with them, you should take appropriate action," he said. "This will create a reduction in wealth and scarcity in our communities." 


Up In Smoke Cafe rally poster


Although the Bagdadlian bust is creating jitters, not everybody is scurrying for cover. 

It's business at usual in the Up In Smoke Café about 50 miles southwest of Toronto in Hamilton, Ontario. Seed sales continue, as do sales of cannabis foods, but customers must bring their own smoke. "We openly defy the law; our existence is an act of civil disobedience," said café owner Chris Godwin. "I don't really worry too much about it," he told DRCNet. "Most rational police forces don't prioritize marijuana offenses, and most cannabis seed outlets are small shops that quietly do their business and pay taxes." 

Up In Smoke isn't all that quiet. "I put cannabis seeds on my advertising," Goodwin said, "and we've had cannabis giveaways." He's not alone in Hamilton, which boasts seven heads shops and at least one other seed purveyor. "We had a cannabis crawl where we went to six different cafes, some where they're openly selling pot, others that let you smoke openly. Canada is not utopia, but it's not so bad." 

"I still think stores that sell seeds are not really at much of a risk," said Emery. "I think it's the import-export aspect that draws attention. I wouldn't send any seeds to the US, and I wouldn't sell seeds to someone who says he is from the US. But in Canada, the courts have never sent anyone to jail for seeds before." 

But selling to the US and selling seeds in large volumes -- both of which Heaven's Stairway did -- can be a problem, Goodwin said. "Doing that is risky business, and things like this can happen. While I wish I could supply that demand south of the border, I don't sell to the United States." 

One group that should not worry, said Meehan, was people providing seeds for medical marijuana patients. "Dealers supplying bona fide patients should have no problems with this increased enforcement, unless the police and the Conservative government want to get the 90% of the Canadian population that supports medical marijuana up in arms." 

Providing medicine to patients is one thing; running a commercial seed operation for personal profit without supporting the community that supports you is another. Emery was somewhat critical of Bagdadlian and his crew on a couple of counts. "When we were busted, we were able to assure people we didn't lose any data and no one was at risk because we got the word out right away," he said. "In this case, they were busted a month ago and the police ordered them to keep quiet, and the mail kept coming. It is unfortunate that these folks are putting their own preservation above that of the community they served." 

Emery also pointed out that Bagdadlian didn't contribute to the marijuana legalization movement, as he has. "They didn't have any political content," he said. "They did nothing to end prohibition; they were profiteers in an illegal industry, nothing more. When the police raided our bank accounts, there was no money, no drugs, no cash, no kilogram bars of gold, no wealth. We had $12 in one account, but they didn't bother to seize that." 

On the other hand, said Meehan, Bagdadlian and his web sites were valuable for patients. "Those seeds were used by patients worldwide, and I know offhand at least a dozen legal Canadian medical marijuana patients who used the growing tips they provided," he said. 

Movement politics aside, the Bagdadlian bust is an ominous signal early in the Harper administration. Although marijuana decriminalization or legalization is favored by a majority of Canadians, those are not the people represented by the minority Harper government. While the new Canadian government may be playing to the US, its views on drug policy also reflect an antipathy toward cannabis and a fear of drug-related criminality in sectors of the Canadian polity that now have a voice in Ottawa. 

The Conservative victory in January's elections may signal a crackdown of sorts, Emery suggested. "I think the police are going to have a lot more money and political license, and they are emboldened to do more and more, from arresting drug users in Vancouver to going after the largest seed distribution organizations."


----------



## chemdawg (Jul 24, 2009)

i have not ordered from them personally but a friend I know did. He got very poor germination rates and then a bunch of hermy plants. I think he got like 4 usable females out of about 50 seeds


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Jul 25, 2009)

Are you sure it was this site? There are bogus sites with Canada in the title, selling old seeds, etc.

BTW, that bust was well over 3 years ago. I think it was just a token bust.


----------



## mad mick the lunatic (Aug 15, 2009)

are you that cheap that your willing to wait weeks to find out if a SINGLE SEED BANK is legit buy one try yourself some seeds are only 2-3 dollars you cant be that cheap or your a real looser


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 15, 2009)

no but i live in canada and ordered from "pick n mix seeds" they deal with like 20 seed banks, many well known like nirvana and barneys and green house... promp service, ddiscreet and no minimul oreder ....


----------



## sogbunn (Aug 15, 2009)

no but i live in canada and ordered from "pick n mix seeds" they deal with like 20 seed banks, many well known like nirvana and barneys and green house... prompt service, discreet and no minimul oreder and u get order singles.. they rnt a seed bank.. they r a midle man... i other words, they dont breed ....


----------



## MargitKush (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey man,
Thanks for the post man.This store have #1 strains.Killa kush x herijuana up to 24% THC damn wow.... 



Twistyman said:


> *I know people that have used them (MSC) with no problems.. also bcseedking.. sanniesshop.com*


----------



## JN811 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ya thats nice only thing is it say "we do not ship to the us!!"


----------



## 1oilfan (Nov 1, 2009)

this is a great company or companies with good genetics and fast worry free delivery if in canada


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw this story in the other thread on this seedbank, and I thought I should share. I don't know the person posting it, and they have a low post count, so I am somewhat skeptical. But if it's true, I think everyone should be warned.

https://www.rollitup.org/3326146-post52.html

There are a few other posts after that in the thread trying to explain the situation a little more. Long story short, the poster believes that single seeds canada is under police surveillance.


----------



## supafreak69 (Nov 2, 2009)

That site is awesome, I live in NL and they are in BC and I get all my seeds in 10 business days. They come in blank DVD cases and each seed is in its own little baggy with a piece of the original packet it normally would have come in.

I've ordered from these guys 3 times and have gotten 100% of my order each time

The first times All my seeds germed except 1
thats 13/14

My most recent batch got in today IM so pumped I hope they all germ too

Peace


----------



## therootsofwisdom (Nov 7, 2009)

I am looking at getting some seeds from Mandala and they say this seed bank is a distributor for them. I am in the process of researching them as well and it seems positive so far.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Nov 7, 2009)

therootsofwisdom said:


> I am looking at getting some seeds from Mandala and they say this seed bank is a distributor for them. I am in the process of researching them as well and it seems positive so far.


Regardless of where you get them, I think you will be very happy with mandala. I have grown a couple strains and was very happy with the results. I highly  recommend the satori.


----------



## filter funker (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm on my third order from these guys now. First order had a big boot print on it and most of the seeds were crushed so i contacted the seed bank and they not only replaced my order for free but gave me $50 off my next order! Freakin awesomesauce if u ask me! No hermies, had about 5 seeds out of the 50+ not sprout. I only order feminized seeds. Hope this helps anyone looking to order from these guys because they are tha bombdiggity if you ask me! Single seeds, TONS of selection, great service, fast and discrete delivery...

10/10


----------



## sonic kiwi (Feb 7, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone out there has ordered seeds from 'single marijuana seeds Canada' outside Canada and if they received the seeds. I pretty keen on ordering 5 seeds of a few different strains. Particularly if your from OZ or NZ, cheers


----------



## garrett420 (Feb 10, 2010)

Excellent seed bank with very good selection and service. i was a little sketchy on the site with no certain reviews but i placed an order and 6 days later they arrived. stealthy and quick! I am in Canada


----------



## garrett420 (Feb 10, 2010)

Also i order only 4 seeds my first order and they came nicely packaged with a cutting of the originals breeders package


----------



## rbecks (Feb 14, 2010)

I have orderd seeds from this vendor for the second time just on the first of febuary 2010, the first time i placed my order i recieved my seeds in about 5 days, but this second time around i have yet to see my seeds, its been 14 days. i used my tracking number provided and all that comes up is "International item arrived in Canada and will be reviewed by Customs"



so im thinking thats not the best thing that could happen, i hope they dont call me to ask to open the package and if i were to refuse they would likely destroy my seeds.I was reading fourm's and found this happens some times, great seed banak thought great quality good luck.


----------



## freddog23 (Feb 15, 2010)

i placed one order and i was very paronoid , but they did come in less than a week. than i placed another on 2/6/2010 has been two weeks and still havent received my second order. ill let you know what happens.


----------



## freddog23 (Feb 16, 2010)

yes i finally got my package. the first order was good but on my second order, the damn feds got my seeds. i got a latter with the package saying that its illegal contriband and was seized by us customs and border pretection. those a holes took my white widow seeds. they are a legit seed bank tho. they sent my stuff both times. they send it in a dvd case to be discreet.


----------



## rbecks (Feb 17, 2010)

Just got my seeds today, took 17 days!


----------



## Drr (Feb 20, 2010)

Bubba Kushman said:


> I have Big Bang too. Its not very nute tolerant. I tried 700-800ppm in veg and she was not happy. Stressed her and she lost all the lower leaves. Looks good now, except for the bottom half. HaHa. But I did learn It will only tolerates 600ppm max. I have a feeling its a better outdoor strain! Live and learn.



nutrient uptake isn't just genetic.. it's environmental also.. light, heat, RH all play a part..


----------



## samljer (Feb 22, 2010)

smalltownDill said:


> hey have any of you guys ordered from single marijuana seeds canada if so hoe fast were they were they stealthy did you get what you ordered? answers appreciated
> 
> 
> http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com/



They are legit, but tend to not treat thier customers like most other sites.

Dont expect discounts, dont expect free seeds, customer care isnt the best either.


Also your order will be tracked and signed for.... defeats the purpose of stealth packaging. customs tends to check those kinda letters more often, at least canadian customs. and they dont ship to usa.


I have used them, you DO get what you order every time.
they cut original seed breeders packages into 10 "10% for 10 seeds"
and even if you order 5 of one seed, it comes in 5 different baggies, each with 1 seed and 10% of the original packaging.


Legit, and cheap but.
Not the best, not very stealth, not very nice to customers... but you get what you want.


Also note: they arent in canada... they lie in thier company name.
your payment goes to the UK, and your order comes from the UK. every time.
the company name is pure deciet.


----------



## WeGotItForCheap (Apr 19, 2010)

I ordered some BLZ from there and got it in about a week and a half and i was pleased. Then I ordered some AK and it didn't come in 3 weeks, then i got a notice of seizure from customs. They resent it and now its been about 2 weeks and not here yet, so pretty sure it got seized. I hope they don't put your address on a black list or something but it looks like thats what happened.

So be cool when you order from there, cuz they might not make it to you and never make it to you again.


----------



## Nynexx (Apr 19, 2010)

I got my seeds today just took alittle over a week Im in Ontario!! 

heres a image

the brown bag is from another place!!! but the clear ones are from that site!!!

http://img689.imageshack.us/i/p4190012g.jpg/


----------



## Nynexx (Apr 19, 2010)

took about a week and alittle to get to Ontario but I finally got my package...




BROWN package from a different site!


----------



## dukey (Apr 19, 2010)

i have ordered form them before,they arrived within two weeks in dvd case


----------



## costly obsession (May 10, 2010)

Made a big order with 12 different strains. Took 3 weeks to arrive to Ontario. Stealth shipping and all were exactly what I ordered.


----------



## Maui Waui (May 23, 2010)

I ordered a few seeds from them and received them only to find that they hadnt been padded enough and all the seeds were completely destroyed, i contacted the company and they sent me replacements right away which arrived this time in perfect condition


----------



## gangacreator (Jun 9, 2010)

that site is the fucking best i orderded the church, himilaya gold, fruity chronic juice, critical 47, blue cheese, black jack, afgahn kushXblack domina

the all germinated easily, and all grew awsome mothers to start my clones.

order up guys
peace il try to get pics of these girls outside


----------



## swarrrm (Mar 1, 2011)

They're a legit company but kind of misleading, they're based out of the UK but focus on the Canadian market. I had one order (vanilla kush, super silver haze, white widow, brain storm) all single seeds. Took just under 2 weeks to get here, the seeds look great and they send a piece of the seed packaging with the single seeds that are in individual bags and in a discreet package. Haven't tried growing either of these yet but I think it's a great site, sooooo much variety. Just buy a prepaid visa and do a test order if you have doubts.


----------



## samljer (Mar 3, 2011)

They arent actually canadian at all. just an FYI
im in canada and got a seizure notice from customs.

They are posers/liars etc. endangering people for profit.
They are UK based if someone over there wants to try em.


----------



## SuperStoned (Feb 16, 2012)

Single MJ Seeds Canada is AWSOME! put my order in (6 seeds) and 8 days they were in my mail box. Pritty amazing coming from the UK. Seeds were not harmed at all and so far 5/6 are good waiting for the 6th! Would recommend this site to everyone, cant go wrong with them.


----------



## 4 2 0 (Dec 11, 2012)

have orderd from them a few times before, always quick discreet shipping and good germination rates!


----------



## jslimee (Aug 29, 2013)

single marijuana seeds canada is ok but also crap. they have a pretty website and a large selection but there seeds are commonly duds or blanks or very very slow to start if ever. I believe because of there style of business, huge selection and selling single seeds, there products sit for a very long time and because of this the longer a seed sits inactive it has a lower rate of germination and/or slower germination. i have a good knowledge of germinating seeds and always give seeds the best possible start in life. basically a good controlled temperature, humidty, seedling medium/paper towel method and clean pure water. 

anyway this company sells you over priced seeds and has a terrible customer service. your paying very high price per seed and they wont reply to any emails you send them regarding refunds or product replacement for noneffective products.

Just wanted to spread the word on my experience with this company, i've ordered a few times trying many different seed types from different breeders, spending $700-$800 testing these guys out. expect to seeds to take 3 weeks to crack! I've seen 100% germination rate in 8 hours from other seed banks that i suspect don't hold their stock for long periods or keep in better touch with their breeders and get their fresh seeds as they come and use those.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 29, 2013)

jslimee said:


> single marijuana seeds canada is ok but also crap. they have a pretty website and a large selection but there seeds are commonly duds or blanks or very very slow to start if ever. I believe because of there style of business, huge selection and selling single seeds, there products sit for a very long time and because of this the longer a seed sits inactive it has a lower rate of germination and/or slower germination. i have a good knowledge of germinating seeds and always give seeds the best possible start in life. basically a good controlled temperature, humidty, seedling medium/paper towel method and clean pure water.
> 
> anyway this company sells you over priced seeds and has a terrible customer service. your paying very high price per seed and they wont reply to any emails you send them regarding refunds or product replacement for noneffective products.
> 
> Just wanted to spread the word on my experience with this company, i've ordered a few times trying many different seed types from different breeders, spending $700-$800 testing these guys out. expect to seeds to take 3 weeks to crack! I've seen 100% germination rate in 8 hours from other seed banks that i suspect don't hold their stock for long periods or keep in better touch with their breeders and get their fresh seeds as they come and use those.


I know this thread is old as fuck, but I have had nothing but good experiences with this place. 2 times I got my order one time was snagged, they accepted responsibility and gave me my money back. I have had every single seed germ from them. The only seeds I had problems with were my own doing (used a humidity dome cause some wise guy says it's a great idea being an idiot I used it and turned about $50 in seeds to mush, luckily they were garbage autos I didn't really want to run anyways)

Tap water for me sprouts seeds 100X better then distilled if that's what you are using, I tried to sprout seeds I made in distilled and they wouldn't go, put some seeds in my tap water which is beyond bad and they sprout tails within 24/48 hours. I have never had a seed take more then 3 days from this place or any other, seeds don't take 3 weeks to crack you are doing something wrong. I question your 8 hour germination rates as well.

If you are mailing any UK bank telling em about germination woes that right there is why you lost your money and they wouldn't help you. Same goes for attitude they won't do shit to help you once you mention germination. I am about to throw some seeds I bought last year in a cup of water, and I bet they germ.


----------



## jslimee (Aug 29, 2013)

Im not joking about 10 out of 10 germination in 8 hours, try purple kush by jordan of the islands from vancouver seed bank or anything from him those seeds a fresh. well Im just telling people my experience with them. I gave them a few chances and from what i seen they have old seeds. seeds can take up to 3 weeks to germ if theyre old. I sent them a polite email never mentioning germination and they didn't care which isn't a big deal but its nice to continue business with a solid seed bank that cares about their customers. your comment about that tap water depends on what your tap water is like, but i agree 100% i've had great success with plain tap water and distilled/bottled. i was just trying to mention that i didn't abuse seeds in anyway because like with anyone its important to them theyre seeds make it!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 29, 2013)

What a coincidence  JOTI's Purple Kush is next on my order list  

A lot of these euro banks don't really care about what the end product is, or what the seeds do after they get to you, which does suck. Try contacting breeders directly, I have heard of several circumstances of the parties coming to a good understanding. Old seeds do happen for sure with these big banks, can't deny that.

If I spent as much as you did I would be kinda upset too  I've spent maybe half that, and after I thought about it for a bit most of the stuff I ordered was stuff that sells out and gets restocked often. So that could be why I haven't had issues.

I'm going to try Vancouver Seed bank next is that where you got the PK?


----------



## jslimee (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr.Head said:


> What a coincidence  JOTI's Purple Kush is next on my order list
> 
> A lot of these euro banks don't really care about what the end product is, or what the seeds do after they get to you, which does suck. Try contacting breeders directly, I have heard of several circumstances of the parties coming to a good understanding. Old seeds do happen for sure with these big banks, can't deny that.
> 
> ...


Yeah I ordered the purple kush from JOTI from vancouver seed bank. I've had it before as a cut from a friend that resides in the islands, but had lost it. I hope that i get something similar from one of the seeds as it was awesome smoke. Vancouver seed bank is out of alot of stock right now but they do have some goods in their selection i would say and they have all that JOTI has to offer in stock! 

Good luck with The VSB


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 29, 2013)

wow this place is awesome if its legit.
crazy selection.


----------



## jslimee (Aug 29, 2013)

The seeds that i ordered from single marijuana seeds canada were chemdawg, og kush, cannalope kush, jedi kush, bc kush, girl scout cookies i ordered about 7 of each and they were all slow. except bc kush and none of the girl scout cookies worked what so ever, and a couple of the others were randomly duds. 1 chemdawg sprouted in 24hours but the rest took like 3 weeks. also did a pk from VSB 1 month later and they sprouted soo (paper toweled them when i went to bed and when i awoke they all had tails) fast they're larger then the seeds that are a month older now. all seeds were treated in all the same way


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 30, 2013)

I ran Pure AKx5 (Female seeds) Bluemystic auto (Nirvana), White Widow(Vision), Northern Lights(vision), Big Bud(vision), Auto New York(Garbage). All seeds were feminized.

I threw 2 THC Bombs regular seeds in water I purchased October of last year, they are both starting to crack open now seeing the very start of the tap root and will go in dirt by tonight. 

I am a newb, but I think everything I have gotten has been a good representation of the strains I ordered, not necessarily keepers but they were what I asked for. First plants I grew were the AK's and they were probably the best plants I've grown to date. The Auto New York I think was from Pyramid? Paradise? One of those P ones and it was god awful, lowest yield I have seen. But it grew 

My buddy bought a bag of the Purple Kush off someone and let me sample some, damn purdy buds and nice taste on that smoke. Not sure if it was from JOTI, he got it from someone who gets it in from BC though so it very well may be. Definitely a strain I am sure interested in and there's not a lot of info around here for it.  Throw up some grow shots when you get them buddin please


----------



## fabe123 (Sep 8, 2013)

I got good service fast but sweet +speed auto not one germ all other autos was good


----------



## Jcon420 (Oct 17, 2013)

Great service, Had quick replies to my questions about ordering & current orders. Shows up quick, Prices are competitive. Personal Rating: 9.9


----------



## Grojak (Oct 17, 2013)

Funny of the last posts a member with 9 posts, 4 posts and 34 posts.... whose working for Single Seeds?


----------



## no clue (Oct 18, 2013)

If they are working fr Single seeds they sure aren't all that complementary


----------



## AncienMember (Mar 22, 2016)

bump anyone have more info ? fresh one


----------



## plantsinpants (Mar 22, 2016)

I have ordered from them a bunch of times,, it looks like all the single seed sellers are affiliated in someway,, the name is single seeds Canada but it's shipped from the uk if I'm not mistaken,, either way I have had no complaints ,, orders arrive in a timely manner ( 1-2weeks). And the seeds where all viable,,


----------

